# Faux Macro Photography (Almost But Not Quite)



## AgentDrex (Nov 24, 2012)

Blue Bottle Fly:






Tuft-Legged Orb Weaver (on a steek):





Bloodsucking Mosquito:





Two American Hoverflies Making Sweet Love on a Blade of Grass:


----------



## Buckster (Nov 24, 2012)

The bloodsucking mosquito immediately put the Dexter theme playing in my head.  LOL


----------



## sm4him (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow, I like these a lot, Drex. May not be *quite* true macro, but they are sharp, well lit, and interesting.  The middle two are my favorites. The last one might be be a tad "bright" for me--I'm not sure if it's the green that seems oversaturated, or the hotspots on the hoverflies, or both, that bother me. But it's still a very nice capture.

I'm glad to know that I'm not the ONLY one who takes photos of mosquitoes instead of swatting them.


----------



## AgentDrex (Nov 24, 2012)

That mosquito one was tough.  It was biting me on the one arm so I had to take the photo with my one hand.  I was attempting to get a different angle so I could see it filling with blood but like I said, it was already a very difficult shot to do none-the-less.  

Yeah, the hoverflies are too bright.  Perhaps I'll have another chance to pull it off.  Well, not right now, it's winter-time (woo-hoo).  I have taken a couple winter shots already.  I'll post it in landscape.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 24, 2012)

I like #2 the most for detail and overall IQ. Good work, sir.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 9, 2012)

DoF is super narrow when using reverse-lens macro techniques.  Obviously  using a smaller aperture helps extend the focal plane but then I would  run into the problem of needing a higher iso or lower shutter speed (or  even worse both) and reduce IQ from there.  That and I was using one  hand as was.  I really wished I would have gotten those hoverflies in  proper exposure...how many times does a person see two hoverflies  fornicating on a blade of grass long enough to take a photo of  them...and they're kind of tiny...hard to spot...


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 22, 2012)

Love the skeeter shot.


----------

